# necessary clothing accenssories



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

How much you paying for rental equipment? If you plan on making snowboarding a one time thing that's fine, but if you get hooked like me, you'll regret renting your first time out. I regret renting equipment last year after seeing how much I could buy a setup for. Not to mention the quality is MUCH better. Especially considering you're going so late in the season. There will be some EPIC deals prior to your March trip. Don't go cheap on goggles or else you'll be cussing the fogging lenses. Thermals will likely not be necessary if you have decent outerwear. It's NC not CO. 

Just shop for deals. Here's a few places that'll get you started.
Dogfunk.com
SierraSnowboard.com
The-House.com
ProBoardShop.com

Oh yeah, you might wanna get some kind of ass padding.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Water proof jacket, pants. You'll want snowboard gloves and a beanie. For your base layers, you shouldn't need anything too heavy. Light weight insulating layer is about all. Think long underwear. There is a good chance that is about all you need. Bring some layers that you can add/remove under your jacket for warmth. I don't think it gets very cold there often. Not like riding in Colorado, Alaska, or Montana. 

A camel back type product like the snobowl, wouldn't be bad either for hydration.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what the weather is like in NC, but maybe it's not nearly as cold as we get in MI or out west. When I was in Lake Tahoe temps hovered around zero degrees for a week. And it was windy. There's practically nothing you can do to prep for that sort of weather...

Thermal underwear is only really necessary depending on your tolerance for cold weather. I rarely wear thermal pants under my snow pants but usually do wear a long-sleeve thermal tee-shirt. I like something that will wick sweat/moisture away from your skin; Under Armour is good for this, but Adidas, Nike, Russell, most of the athletic brands make something comparable.

Something for your head is a must, you lose like 80% of your body heat through your noggin!

Goggles or good sunglasses will help with the glare if the sun is out, or keep the wind/snow out of your eyes if it's cloudy or windy. 

You'll want a good pair of snow pants, preferably with waterproof/water resistant. Gloves or mittens, also preferably waterproofed are a must (you'll spend time on your butts, and you'll use your hands alot to stand up and to adjust bindings, so these things really should be waterproof or water resistant).

if it's your first time (or your wife's first time) I'm an advocate of taking a lesson. YOu'll learn more in an hour or two than you will in a week of trying to teach yourself, and it will make the rest of your trip far more enjoyable.


----------



## orlandowdwcraze (Dec 14, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> How much you paying for rental equipment?


Not sure how much the rental equipment because its part of a two night package. I'm moving to ATL which is about 3 hours away from the resort so I will prolly make this a regular thing. I've been snowboarding at ski beech and loved it. The regular equipment rental is $30/day so 2 days would be $60

David Z, the package we have has 2 lessons included. I have snowboarded before and actually caught on quick but that was a while so i'll prolly take the lessons with the wife. 

So far:
Beanie, googles, waterproof pants, waterproof gloves, maybe a waterproof jacket

thanx for the suggestions and links


----------



## orlandowdwcraze (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys when you usually rent equipment that is everything as far as boots, bindings and board...right? I'm wasn't sure about the boots.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep, boots are usually part of the package deal. All the resorts I've been to assume that if you need a board + bindings, you also need boots. But I do think its a good idea to rent first, you never know if you'll like it or not. But if you don't, id give it at least 1 or 2 more tries, because sometimes the first day is no fun because you dont really know what you're doing.

Also, I think the most important things to focus on for now: waterproof pants (you will probably be sitting a lot on the snow the first time), and decent gloves (wet, cold hands can ruin your day).


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ChubbyGuy said:


> Yep, boots are usually part of the package deal. All the resorts I've been to assume that if you need a board + bindings, you also need boots. But I do think its a good idea to rent first, you never know if you'll like it or not. But if you don't, id give it at least 1 or 2 more tries, because sometimes the first day is no fun because you dont really know what you're doing.
> 
> Also, I think the most important things to focus on for now: waterproof pants (you will probably be sitting a lot on the snow the first time), and decent gloves (wet, cold hands can ruin your day).


for sure - you might want to pack an extra pair of gloves just in case!


----------



## orlandowdwcraze (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanx for all the advice guys, so i've been looking for deals all day for me and my wifes waterproof pants, gloves and goggles. I found two waterproof jackets at my house and we can just put on layers underneath. I'm pretty cheap and right now as a student money is scarce. I went onto sportsauthority.com and found 2 pairs of pants, 2 pairs of gloves and 2 pairs of goggles for $133 shipped. That would cover us for the trip pretty much. The best deal close to that was on sierrasnowboards and my bill was $126 and that was just pants and gloves...no goggles. What do you guys think? I don't mind name brands especially since this is just a quick trip up. Once I move closer i'll buy better quality accessories and equipment.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

dont forget a pair of wool socks!!!

waterproof pants and warm gloves should be on top of ur list. 
As far as jacket goes as long as its warm and somewhat water resistance/waterproof you should be good. 
Goggles, meh...u can live without...just use a pair of sunglasses.
________
Web Shows


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

orlandowdwcraze said:


> Not sure how much the rental equipment because its part of a two night package. I'm moving to ATL which is about 3 hours away from the resort so I will prolly make this a regular thing. I've been snowboarding at ski beech and loved it. The regular equipment rental is $30/day so 2 days would be $60
> 
> David Z, the package we have has 2 lessons included. I have snowboarded before and actually caught on quick but that was a while so i'll prolly take the lessons with the wife.
> 
> ...


I live in Atlanta. I don't know about Panama City, but in Atlanta you can find cheap snow goggles at Marshall's & TJ Maxx stores around late fall/winter. $15 Bolles or $25 Smith (Transits, Scopes & Heiress models).

Your jackets might be waterproof, but if they don't have snow/powder skirts then you might want to spend the extra $30 or so on clothing that will help keep snow from getting in after you take a tumble.

TJ Maxx and Marshalls will also carry decent waterproof gloves *without* liners for ~$20. (Marmot or Scott). Yeah, don't forget socks. $7 a pair for ski socks


----------



## orlandowdwcraze (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey thanx tarzanman, I didn't know atl sold accessories for cheap. My little brother lives in duluth and i'll be heading that way the beginning of jan. so while i'm there i'll check out marshalls or tj max. no panama city has nothing for snow attire..at all.

does tj max or marshall carry any kind of waterproof pants?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't have anything to add, except to do some research and get some quality gloves. Since you'll be going in March, the outerwear and layering isn't as crucial, but as a beginner, your ass and your hands are going to be spending alot of time in the snow and snow is always cold. I got my girl a pair of Burton Baker gloves from sierra for like $13, and thats about all they were worth. Her hands were damp and cold by the end of a 6 hour ride.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

orlandowdwcraze said:


> does tj max or marshall carry any kind of waterproof pants?


It certain regions of the country they do.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

orlandowdwcraze said:


> does tj max or marshall carry any kind of waterproof pants?


Yes, but you won't get a good deal on them. marshall's and TJ Maxx routinely sell items for 40% off the brand-new retail price of clothing.

This means that 2008-2009 snow/ski pants that went for $150 last season cost $90 at TJ Maxx/Marshalls. If you check websites like sierrasnowboard that have a lot of previous years' stock on hands then they usually have a wider selection comparable pants/jackets for 70%–80% off. (For example, the TJ Maxx by my office has two last-year Red Frequency helmets for $69.99 which isn't much of a deal at all)

Marshalls/TJ Maxx is best for base layer shirts (UA Coldgear shirts go for $25-$35 if you can find them), mid layer fleece jackets ($13-$30), gloves ($20-$40 for the warm waterproof ones), goggles ($15-$30), and they even have some 'ski' base layer pants. Different locations have different stuff.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Yes, but you won't get a good deal on them. marshall's and TJ Maxx routinely sell items for 40% off the brand-new retail price of clothing.
> 
> This means that 2008-2009 snow/ski pants that went for $150 last season cost $90 at TJ Maxx/Marshalls. If you check websites like sierrasnowboard that have a lot of previous years' stock on hands then they usually have a wider selection comparable pants/jackets for 70%–80% off. (For example, the TJ Maxx by my office has two last-year Red Frequency helmets for $69.99 which isn't much of a deal at all)
> 
> Marshalls/TJ Maxx is best for base layer shirts (UA Coldgear shirts go for $25-$35 if you can find them), mid layer fleece jackets ($13-$30), gloves ($20-$40 for the warm waterproof ones), goggles ($15-$30), and they even have some 'ski' base layer pants. Different locations have different stuff.


yeah the Marshall's near me usually has a few pair of decent gloves, goggles (I had a cool pair until my dog f*cking ate them last winter) and fleeces. They have started getting cloudveil fleece/shells laterly and some Marmot stuff occasionally. They are usually good to stock a few pair of totally whack looking burton pants. It's hit or miss, you've got to peruse their inventories weekly because if there's good stuff, it goes quickly.

I get UA base layers there for like $29 instead of $59 retail.


----------

